# Shingitai Juijitsu



## Tswolfman (Oct 3, 2008)

Hss anyone heard of this group? I did a google search and have read up some on them but i was curious as to what people on the board know and have heard about John Saylor & Shingitai


----------



## jarrod (Oct 4, 2008)

i'm a shodan in shingitai.  it's a very flexible style & will be taught differently from school to school.  i think john primarily runs his dojo as an mma program, whereas my coach (steve scott, http://welcomematjudoclub.com ) runs it as a universal grappling style.  meaning, he tries to equip us to compete in any sport grappling situation as well as use our skills for self-defense.  on the whole we emphasize no-nonsense, practical throws & ground grappling.  i think john has integrated a lot of muay thai over the years & has produced some very tough mma fighters.  steve has produced national & world champions in judo & sambo, as well as one u.s. olympic judo team member.  i'm just a little fish in the pond compared to those guys, but i'm producing students who are doing pretty well in the local judo scene (http://lawrencegrapplingclub.com ).  

this is a rough, rough estimation since rank requirements vary from school to school, & i hope i don't open a can of worms with this remark, but a good 1st grade black belt in sjj will usually keep up with bjj purple belts on the ground, & with judo brown & black belts of the feet.  

hope this answers your questions, let me know if you have any more,

jf


----------

